

Brain Processes Facts and Beliefs the Same Way - tokenadult
http://www.newsweek.com/id/216551

======
Perceval
Science proves what Hobbes already knew: that nearly all knowledge held by any
given individual is accepted on the authority of whoever told them the
knowledge. Since very little knowledge is directly gained by experience, most
human knowledge (especially abstract knowledge like categorizations) is
belief.

Time to dust off your copy of _The Leviathan_.

------
tokenadult
The cited research article,

Harris S, Kaplan JT, Curiel A, Bookheimer SY, Iacoboni M, et al. 2009 The
Neural Correlates of Religious and Nonreligious Belief. PLoS ONE 4(10): e7272.
doi:10.1371/journal.pone.0007272

can be found here:

[http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjourna...](http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0007272)

------
JCThoughtscream
Well! That certainly explains the basis of many a personality conflict. It
certainly raises fascinating questions as to what, then, becomes the most
optimal means of bridging conflicting opinions, as clearly a factual-
confrontational approach'll only exacerbate the divide.

